# 4' Carpenters Workbench at Connecticut auction



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

A Live Auction of a antique workbench for those in the area 8:30 AM - Jan 17


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

my dream kitchen island


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

sold for $150. Someone REALLY wanted that.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

It probably sold to one of these folks that do hi-end rehabbing. They'll turn it into a "Chic sofa table" and somebody will pay $2000 to put it in their upscale NY apartment !


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

$150 is nothing for that. A decorator/antique dealer will get much more.


----------

